# Anyone hiring in WI???



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, im looking for a job here in wisconsin, they seem to be few and far between.:sad: so if u know ANYONE who is hiring please let me know. id appreciate it
Kurt


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

dosnt have to be archery related, ive been applying everywere but knowones hiring


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Look at the WI Job Center's web site,

https://jobcenterofwisconsin.com/presentation/JobSeekers/JobSearch.aspx


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

Where are you located.


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

center of wisconsin near wisconsin rapids


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

I know its a ways away but Marion Bodyworks in Marion is hiring.


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks, anybody else???


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

still looking


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

fdl distributors in fond du lac was hiring last week


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks, still looking


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

May not be your thing, but a large number of Police and Fire Houses are hiring. Good pay and damn good benefits. Pretty hunter friendly scheduling also, at least after a year or 2.


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks, still looking


----------



## VinnieC (Jan 20, 2006)

go to www.broadband-solutions.com, you can fill out an application there. We work in the area you live in.


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks im sending a application in today


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

still looking, any help would be appreciated


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

Back ttt


----------

